# Headrest monitors



## boats4life (May 28, 2011)

The stock DVD/NAV will not engage when the car is in any gear, and if I'm not mistaken, there are no outputs on the stock unit either. You are better off buying a new system and selling your stock one in the classifieds on CruzeTalk.


----------



## Survivor058 (Oct 24, 2011)

i have 4 headrest monitors in my crude (2 for the people driving behind me) i bought them at best buy but they are the chameleon series. i had them installed at best buy and they work fine but theres no way to tie that into the nav dvd player. but the leather is identical minus the white stitching. if you reallllllly wanted to you could redo the stitching in white but it matches the leather so well that you can't tell. if you guys want ill post some pics


----------



## Chevyderek72 (May 16, 2011)

I would love to see some pics =-D

Sent from my Transformer TF101 using AutoGuide App


----------



## mozzie (Jan 31, 2012)

Has anyone done a self install of headrest monitors? I did my own install in my old car with instructions from a forum. Hoping I can get something similar from this forum?


----------



## Survivor058 (Oct 24, 2011)




----------



## Survivor058 (Oct 24, 2011)

those are just 2 quick ones i installed the 2 in the driver and passenger seat my buddy at best buy wired it all and did the ones in the back (hater vision) but they look nice and are currently off bc its winter here in syracuse lol but i thin they will be going back on soon


----------



## Mick (Dec 31, 2011)

Wait wah? Isn't that a waste, send them to me if you want someone else watching them lol


----------



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

This might be a stupid question but I was able to take off my rear headreast with the two little buttons but I vant find that same setup with the front ones it only has one that I see im interested in the two front ones I have taken my back two off I like it without can anyone help

Sent from my R800x using AutoGuide.com App


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

H3LLON3ARTH said:


> This might be a stupid question but I was able to take off my rear headreast with the two little buttons but I vant find that same setup with the front ones it only has one that I see im interested in the two front ones I have taken my back two off I like it without can anyone help
> 
> Sent from my R800x using AutoGuide.com App




H3LLON3ARTH,
The front seat outboard head restraints are not designed to be removed. With head restraints that are not installed and adjusted properly, there is a greater chance that occupants will suffer a neck/ spinal injury in a crash. It is not recommended that you drive without the front and rear head restraints. If you have any further questions please feel free to message me.
Thank you,
Stacy Chevrolet Customer Service


----------



## VGT (Oct 9, 2011)

Survivor058 said:


> View attachment 3822
> View attachment 3823


Monitors on the rear headrest? That's easily the stupidest thing I've ever seen.


----------



## Survivor058 (Oct 24, 2011)

VGT said:


> Monitors on the rear headrest? That's easily the stupidest thing I've ever seen.


hence the phrase "HATER VISION"  no one asked you what you thought of it i was giving help and info of how it was done so take your 2 cents elsewhere


----------

